# T5 HO and PAR questions



## Mcar585 (Jun 5, 2013)

So I just received a duel T5 HO by ZooMed, I understand its not a top of the line fixture but I'm new to planted tanks so this is what I'm working with until I get more experience w/ them. Giesemann 24w AquaFlora and 24w Midday 6500k bulbs currently sitting 4" above a 29g tank and 20" from the substrate. People have told me that its too much light so should I raise and suspend the fixture? Can I stagger the lights by having each one on at different times or should I just run 1 bulb, if so which one? Also can anybody tell me the PAR reading I might be working with. I'm not using co2 just Excel and root tabs. I'm all over the place with this project because there's just so much info and I just wanna get it right


----------



## nate2005 (May 29, 2013)

Anyone? I'm in a similar situation and would love to hear what other forum members have to say. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm not familiar with that fixture, but I would think it's probably comparable to the Fishneedit, Coralife and Hagen fixtures on Hoppy's chart which puts you at 30-40 PAR at the substrate. That's on the low end of medium light but enough to grow most plants and you would benefit from CO2. If it were me, I'd start out with a staggered lighting schedule. Something like 4-6 hours with both bulbs and the rest of a 10 hour period with only one bulb evenly divided on both ends of the two bulb period and see how it goes. If you're not getting the growth you want then increase the two bulb period. If you've got an algae farm then decrease it and/or consider pressurized CO2 which will make a difference.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

If each of the two bulbs does not have its own reflector you have high light but not too much by any means IF you use CO2. Since you don't you got to be careful with what you put in the water so you don't get algae because the plants are not going to grow like there is no tomorrow without CO2.

Best approach is to do what Jeff said above. But without CO2 I'd start with only 1 hour of light with both bulbs.

Which bulb to run is up to you. Different people like the color of one or the other better.


----------



## Mcar585 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeff5614 said:


> I'm not familiar with that fixture, but I would think it's probably comparable to the Fishneedit, Coralife and Hagen fixtures on Hoppy's chart which puts you at 30-40 PAR at the substrate. That's on the low end of medium light but enough to grow most plants and you would benefit from CO2. If it were me, I'd start out with a staggered lighting schedule. Something like 4-6 hours with both bulbs and the rest of a 10 hour period with only one bulb evenly divided on both ends of the two bulb period and see how it goes. If you're not getting the growth you want then increase the two bulb period. If you've got an algae farm then decrease it and/or consider pressurized CO2 which will make a difference.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368


Great advice Jeff, thank you for taking the time to help me out.


----------



## Mcar585 (Jun 5, 2013)

niko said:


> If each of the two bulbs does not have its own reflector you have high light but not too much by any means IF you use CO2. Since you don't you got to be careful with what you put in the water so you don't get algae because the plants are not going to grow like there is no tomorrow without CO2.
> 
> Best approach is to do what Jeff said above. But without CO2 I'd start with only 1 hour of light with both bulbs.
> 
> Which bulb to run is up to you. Different people like the color of one or the other better.


Thank you too Niko for helping me. You're saying you'd start at 1hr running both bulbs since I'm not using co2, correct?


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

I have same fixture, same tank. 5000k and 6500k zoo med bulbs. It seems like a pretty decent quality fixture, good reflector. 

My original intent was to only run one bulb, but I didn't like the color of either independently, both looks great, so I ran it. It was 4" above tank. 8.5 hrs a day, Flourish and excel once a week. This was fine for few months.

Then I decided to up it to 2 doses of flourish one week (not sure if this was related or not) and I got a healthy dose of green spot, green hair, and black hair algae :icon_mad:

I got a dozen amano shrimp and started dosing excel daily (as directed), cut it down to 6 hours, one bulb. Cleared up in a few weeks. 

Currently- I raised the fixture up 9" above the tank, got a glass top, 7.5hrs duration, excel daily, flourish once, and things are looking great.


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

I tried to sum my entire planted tank experience up in those few lines hahaha, let me know if I left anything out. 

If I started back to where your at now, I'd probably look for a single bulb that I liked the color of... I don't like wasting light but its been working and I dont feel like changing it now :biggrin:


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have the Zoo-Med T5HO in a 36'' on my 40 breeder, and I can tell you that with only one bulb (their 6500k "Ultra-Sun") I got a massive algae outbreak. I've been trying to find PAR data on this fixture for a while now, but it just isn't that common of a fixture...


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

I have two of the Zoomed T5HO fixtures. I also have only a few short years experience with aquariums (planted onlyroud. What I can tell you is that when your tubes need to be replaced the algae will tell you pretty much immediately.:angryfire 

Keep an extra set of tubes on hand. Don't ever go with the cheapy tubes for hydroponics like you can find at garden centers, they don't last as long and will not provide as well as the higher end tubes. I have no idea what precisely is different between them but the plants and algae can tell quality....Also if you can get away with only one tube running at a time, do. Keep some fiberglass window screen on hand just in case.

Zoomed tubes = better coloration from plants - pinks/reds/oranges/dark greens. 
Cheapy tubes = everything lime green and algae prone as all hell.

I have not tried the high end tubes folks on here mention in relevent threads like Geismann. I do like the light output of these Zoomeds but am looking at LED fixtures. 

-Zach


----------



## Mcar585 (Jun 5, 2013)

etk300ex said:


> I have same fixture, same tank. 5000k and 6500k zoo med bulbs. It seems like a pretty decent quality fixture, good reflector.
> 
> My original intent was to only run one bulb, but I didn't like the color of either independently, both looks great, so I ran it. It was 4" above tank. 8.5 hrs a day, Flourish and excel once a week. This was fine for few months.
> 
> ...


So 9" above tank or 9" from the previous spot to 13"? Also how long have u currently had it at that height w/out any algae issues? I use excel daily and I do have a glass top but don't have it on the tank right yet because of the fixture brackets are in the way, thanks for the info


----------



## Mcar585 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dan's85 said:


> I have the Zoo-Med T5HO in a 36'' on my 40 breeder, and I can tell you that with only one bulb (their 6500k "Ultra-Sun") I got a massive algae outbreak. I've been trying to find PAR data on this fixture for a while now, but it just isn't that common of a fixture...


So how high was your light fixture away from top of tank when u had that major algae outbreak ?


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

9" total off the top. Been there for about 2 months, no algae. My flame sword is starting to put out some deep red leaves . 

I use the adjustable shelving track stuff from home depot to mount all my fixtures. You can make adjustments easy peasy, have a couple extra brackets high up to move the fixture when your cleaning, put a shelf up top, very universal


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

etk300ex said:


> 9" total off the top. Been there for about 2 months, no algae. My flame sword is starting to put out some deep red leaves .
> 
> I use the adjustable shelving track stuff from home depot to mount all my fixtures. You can make adjustments easy peasy, have a couple extra brackets high up to move the fixture when your cleaning, put a shelf up top, very universal


 Pics of your light setup?(=
I am moving to a new apt in a couple of months and looking at a better setup than my current rasing of the little chains holding mine.


----------



## Mcar585 (Jun 5, 2013)

crice8 said:


> Pics of your light setup?(=
> I am moving to a new apt in a couple of months and looking at a better setup than my current rasing of the little chains holding mine.


I'd like to see a pic of it also


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 9, 2013)

We measured my 36in zoomed with brand new zoomed bulbs. One bulb was the 6500 and the other a 5000k. We got good readings... Its been awhile but from a depth of 18in I think it was close to 70par. Used our club members diy par meter though....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mcar585 (Jun 5, 2013)

bankruptjojo said:


> We measured my 36in zoomed with brand new zoomed bulbs. One bulb was the 6500 and the other a 5000k. We got good readings... Its been awhile but from a depth of 18in I think it was close to 70par. Used our club members diy par meter though....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


18" from the substrate?


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 9, 2013)

Mcar585 said:


> 18" from the substrate?


well it was 18in from the par meter, but yes that would be the substrate. par readings are taken in open air.


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

bankruptjojo said:


> We measured my 36in zoomed with brand new zoomed bulbs. One bulb was the 6500 and the other a 5000k. We got good readings... Its been awhile but from a depth of 18in I think it was close to 70par. Used our club members diy par meter though....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus



good to know, thanks!


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone have any solid PAR readings on this yet?


----------



## Black Pearl (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the same lighting fixture in my 35 g.. Zoo Med t5 HO 2 bulbs. 6500 k. & 5000 k.
Also hanging 5" above water surface / 20" from substrate. I turn on only 1 bulb (6500 k.).
I've got good plant growth. (Mostly stem plants). I tried using 2 bulbs at the same time. Nicer color (when combined) but I started getting Staghorn Algae & GSA. So, went back to using the 6.5K bulb only. 
My aquarium is better balanced now in terms of light & nutrients. Staghorn is lesser. As in, no new ones appearing. I will keep it this way until I can find the proper balance of nutrients that promotes healthy plant growth while minimizing algae growth. Once I have done that, I will try to increase the lighting and then increase nutrients again correspondingly. 
My suggestion is to start w/ 1 bulb first. Establish a proper baseline and increase later as needed.


----------



## mjz (Dec 14, 2012)

*Related Question*

I have a Giesemann 39watt (36inch) Aquablue + light bulb / fixture.

How long could these bulbs last until failure? I know I should replace them every 12 months or so, but I am not using them for plants - just morning and evening lighting. I have had my lights running now for over 3 years - and one of the four just went out (rather suddenly, no warning (like flickering)).

Should I just replace them all at this point? or just the one? This is a four bulb fixture.

Thanks


----------

